# Black Ash Cross



## Bill_G (Apr 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of Black Ash crossing with White Ash? I found a stand of Ash with all the characteristics of Black Ash except where the leaves meet the stem.


----------



## S Mc (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill, whereas the forest service pdf I googled stated that the black ash does not hybridize, (I am assuming they mean on their own in a natural setting) man has managed to create hybrids; both with the white ash and Manchurian ash (maybe others, I don't know). Not being a propagator, I don't understand the complete whys and wherefores here.

Where did you see this stand? Could it have been planted or was it in a natural setting?

Sylvia


----------



## Bill_G (Apr 28, 2009)

The stand is in NH. The trees are scattered over 50 acres all of which is fairly wet ground. There will be a few trees together and all look like White Ash, bark and leaf wise, but on some the bark is hard and tight while others you can rub the bark off with your hand. I make Black Ash baskets so I cut one of the trees with the flakey softer bark and the wood appears to work like Black Ash, very flexable, where White ash is much harder and not as flexable.


----------



## PB (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill_G said:


> The stand is in NH. The trees are scattered over 50 acres all of which is fairly wet ground. There will be a few trees together and all look like White Ash, bark and leaf wise, but on some the bark is hard and tight while others you can rub the bark off with your hand. I make Black Ash baskets so I cut one of the trees with the flakey softer bark and the wood appears to work like Black Ash, very flexable, where White ash is much harder and not as flexable.



Hey Bill, would it be green ash? If you post a picture of the bud ends, i could tell you for certain what species it is.


----------



## Bill_G (Apr 28, 2009)

No there were no Green Ash on the lot, there were some Black Ash,but not many and much smaller than these trees.


----------

